# ENGLISH SHEPHERD PUPPIES! Naturally reared * Registered * Working lines



## BH English Shepherds (Oct 27, 2017)

3rd Generation Naturally Reared, Registered, Purebred, English Shepherd Puppies from working lines.

English Shepherds are a rare heritage breed and are the foundation of the collie family. Regarded as an all-around farm dog, they are famed for their versatility as farm hands and companions to people of all ages. These intelligent, loyal dogs possess many desirable attributes: as herders, guardians, vermin eradicators, and have gained popularity for sports, SAR, service, and therapy. With a drive to complete their Master's daily tasks, they also have the capacity to relax, all the while keeping an eye on things. The pups are being trained in obedience, potty, crate, leash, as well as being socialized in situations off the property (which means car rides). They spend equal time in our home and outside. They have been handled and loved on right from the beginning. We have done Early Neurological Stimulation and Early Scent Introduction which is said to help build a bigger brain...allowing them to be more confident. We have used habituation cd's (thunder, fireworks, a baby crying, dogs barking, vacuum, city sounds, etc.) as well as the sounds of our own country home environment and the places in which they've been socialized.

Our puppies have well-balanced, sweet temperaments and respond well to correction. They learn quickly. They love belly rubs. They love being with people. They have been evaluated and have correct/sound structure. We provide permanent registration with the ESC. The litter has also been registered with the UKC, so you will receive an application for permanent registration with your contract. Pups are sold by a contract which includes a generous health guarantee.

Sire and Dam are MDR1 Clear (normal/normal) by pedigree and therefore so are the pups.

Sire and Dam are registered ESC and UKC.

To learn more or to contact us:
email: [email protected]
website: www.englishshepherdspa.com
facebook: www.facebook.com/briarhillenglishshepherds


----------



## Al Yaz (Jun 13, 2017)

Gorgeous. Appreciate your philosophy on raising healthy dogs. Sorry if I missed it, but where are you located? Thanks.


----------



## BH English Shepherds (Oct 27, 2017)

Al Yaz said:


> Gorgeous. Appreciate your philosophy on raising healthy dogs. Sorry if I missed it, but where are you located? Thanks.


Hi Al, Thank you for the compliment and inquiry. We are located in the US, in PA.


----------



## tammy from wv (May 11, 2002)

What part of PA? How much are you asking for them?


----------



## BH English Shepherds (Oct 27, 2017)

tammy from wv said:


> What part of PA? How much are you asking for them?


----------



## BH English Shepherds (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi Tammy, Thank you for your inquiry of a naturally reared English Shepherd pup. Please email me at [email protected] and include your contact number and the best time to call. I would be happy to call and answer your questions. Look forward to speaking with you.


----------

